# Ticks!!!!



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I recently rescued a puppy infested with ticks, vet gave her a dip and applied Sergeant pretect, which now i realise is not good. The ticks do fall off, but they fall off alive, my other dog and cat are on flea/tick prevention i'm not worried, i'm worried about my kids and the house. 
been vaccuuming 3-4 times a day and moping the floor, i still find ticks on the where my dogs play, they fall of them most are dead but some are alive. 

i was wondering if i can use frontline (fipronil) so close to applying sergeant (premithrin)?


----------



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

I would recommend buying a flea and tick spray or attentively you can also buy bombs that you place in each room and leave for a few house. Do make sure all ur furry babies and your family is out the house while ur doing this though. 

Also, empty ur vacuum every time you Hoover, move furniture and vacuum behind, if u have rugs shake vac them and shake them outside, and wash all bedding, dog beds, etc. 

I have also heard salt helps kills ticks, maybe give that a try. 

While I was writing this, I decided to google... http://m.wikihow.com/Kill-Fleas-and-Ticks-in-Your-Home 

Hope u get rid of the nasty little things and congrats on ur new addition!  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Once all the ticks are off, how do they get back on? Have you sat there and done a complete tick check and just removed them what is left by hand from the pup and destroyed them?

Have you treated the house and yard?


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

In order to get rid of ticks you have to disrupt the reproductive cycle. That means killing 4 generations before they get to the biting stage. Once you apply the treatment, you need to thoroughly clean the house and then re-apply the treatment to the areas used by the dogs, and clean again in 10 days. You will have to do this 4 times to break the lifecycle, but once you do it you will have the tick population whipped. Usually this also wipes out any fleas you may have too. The tick poison works well on fleas and even biting flies, so don't skimp when you are treating an area. Don't over do it and follow the instruction for dilution and coverage and you will win the battle every time. HTH

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks guys

i decided for my sanity and my skin and fur kids safety to give her to my BIL who is childless and dogless LOL
I have taken every precaution to prevent my house from getting infected, so far so good, since the pup left last night i haven't found any stray dead or alive ticks. Still will get professionals to clean my house soon, just in case. i have washed the floors and about 10 cm of the wall with diluted bleach ( it was rinsed very well,, no worries there my youngest child is one she's mostly on all fours on floor so no i won't put either fur and skin babies at risk).
the Garage where we treated her was washed with the same treatment she had and also rinsed well after. 
I will be on the look out for some strays and on my dog and cat, so far so good they're both clean. 

She was also combed with a flea comb, removed a lot of ticks, i mean this poor girl had/has thousands of those nasty critters. BIL will continue with the comb 3 times a day until she's completely clean. then he will treat his house also. we live close she will be under his care but will still be my pup. 
Her name is Domina (female derivation of Dominus: lord or master, a noble lady)

ETA: she was also crated 90% of the time to limit the spread of ticks and she wasn't potty trained, she was out for potty breaks, food and short play sessions with my dog


----------



## Rocky101 (Oct 17, 2013)

hi! I had a really bad tick infestation, mainly in my yard. They are extremely difficult to kill, so i ended up calling a professional which has helped a lot, but I started to notice engorged ticks on my yard, so I knew my german shepard must have had some even though he was on K9 Advantix II and had the Preventic tick collar. After much consideration i shaved off his beautiful hair, and was mortified to find at least 30 ticks! After trying to take them all off I decided I would reapply the K9 Advantix II since my vet said it should work and maybe it wasnt getting to the skin because of this thick coat, so after reapplying it to his bare skin it 100 percent worked! All ticks died and he is tick free. I know it is tough to shave their beautiful coat but if it helps them to be healthy and tick free i say it is worth it and i recommend it!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I was going to shave her, but it's is getting colder and she's still a pup so the vet recommended against it. 
So far so good house is clean and she's as of 3 days 100% clean. been using a flea comb on her twice a day and she's losing er puppy hair so the hair now is much lighter i can not see or feel any ticks on her. and nothing falls of her while she plays like before.


----------

